# Buffalo NY 22" plus Sunday Night to Monday Moring at times 4 " per hour falling



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)




----------



## RichardBongIII (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice storm... we only got 10 inches in my part of NYS.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

scholzee said:


> View attachment 231155
> View attachment 231157
> View attachment 231159


Yee haw! That looks like fun!! We have an inch on the ground


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Sweet snow storm, Money, money, MONEY……….MONEY
(not the song verse is stuck in your mind :dancing


----------

